# bullhorns vs. drops



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

hey guys,

ive decided to buy me a fixie, because i realized, i dont use gears anyway, might as well save my money. i dont know what bike yet, ive gotta talk to my shop guys, work it out. however, ive always wanted bullhorns, they look sleek, but never had a reason to get them. what is the advantages/disadvantages to having bullhorns vs. normal drops? especially on a fixie? thanks for the help.


----------



## mr_e (Oct 21, 2003)

*Horns*

I started fixed gear life on bull horns. If you run a slightly shorter stem, you can cimfortably spend most of the time on the "horn" protrusion. I liked it, and thought it simulated the feel of riding on the hoods. I'm also told it gives better leverage for doing skids. Now, I can skid with horns, but it seems to wok better for me on the "hood" portion of drop bars, even though I don't run brakes or levers on most of my bikes. I liked the multitude of hand positions drops give me, so I switched back.... 

A pursuit bar with the right stem is very areo, but most folks ride bulls to high and relaxed for that to be a real issue. Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks. A cheap base bar and lever set should run you about 50 bones, not to bad. By one and experiment, then drop it on ebay or the classifides if you don't like em (or flip em back for cruiser bars on the coffee bike!).


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*Easier to skid*

Can second that info.

Found that cow/bull horn style bars make it much easier to skid and, if you don't run in a full aero position, you're up higher and more relaxed which is handy for urban traffic. Your bike looks meaner with bull horns as well.

However, just switched to drops which took a while to get used to (skidding seemed really hard at first) and do like the multitude of hand positions. Drops give a bike a more classic look.

As with most things I don't think theres a huge advantage to either style of bars on your typical urban fixie, but have found that bull horns just seem easier when people haven't been riding fixies a long time.


----------



## timfire (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll say what I always say bullhorns. They are inherently less versitile (less hand positions), but what they do they do better. 

You get a better grip then you do with the hoods on drop bars (you can grip with your whole hand easier). Also, since the brake lever runs parallel to the bar, you can grip the brake better (if you're running a brake, that is). But like I said, they less versitile, you're pretty much limited to 2 positions: the "hoods" and the flats.

So if you're willing to give up the drops, bullhorns work better. I suggest getting some bullhorns with a bit of drop, and then tilting them upward. This relaxes your wrist angle. (I find that more comfortable, anyway.)


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Depends where/how you ride I guess*

I'm not into the urban stuff (grew up in Bedford/Stuyvesant area in Brooklyn, been there/done that), just like going on long rides and track riding/racing in the velodrome. Drops all the way for me, tons more hand/body positions. Gotta have those drops to sprint! I'm not a skidder, use 2 brakes, so that would make a difference. If you're a 'Quicksilver' type then go horns. And practise those fixed-gear wheelies!

hrv


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*I like 'em both but use bullhorns*

For me it came down to:

- I didn't want to do the left lever/dummy right thing on drop bars, although I have that stuff on the shelf. I guess it offended my sence of minimal-ness or something.
- I always wanted to try cowhorns, & running one cheap & effective Dia comp lever w/the brake cable snugged under the bar tape appealed to me.
- I can switch back to brakeless & drop bars by undo-ing 3 bolts: 2 on the stem & the one that holds the brake on.
- I find muscling up big climbs using an arm curling motion is easier & better on the wrists w/horns - since your hand is in the neutral position.
- I don't ride down in the drops of drop bars much anyway.
- I have enough hand positions w/the horns to keep me happy.

On the down side:
- I feel that at high rpms (like 170-190), I'm happier in the drops of drop bars. Way out on the horns is scary due to bar flex (real or imagined).
- ditto that for times of heavy braking.

TGIF everybody

- Chris



chicagochix said:


> ...what is the advantages/disadvantages to having bullhorns vs. normal drops? especially on a fixie? thanks for the help.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

bullhorns are cool, but don't off the variety of positions you can rest your hands on.


----------

